# Back to Higgins Lake March 2nd or 3rd



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Can't think of a better place to go this weekend. Any ideas? Hope to find the perch, or maybe the Smelt. I've never thought of Smelt as a hook and line thing. Dipped 'em with nets and bought 'em in a store, but never caught on a hook. Can they be caught in the daytime, or is it a nightime excursion? Anyone looking for company out on the ice?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Rick, 

I think I'm done ice fishing for the year. Might head up there again this spring with the boat, try for the 'bows. Interested?

Mike


----------

